# My First HEQ, Citizen Exceed E510



## kenshin31

So I ordered the watch on the bay from Ujiie-san on Jan 2nd and he shipped it on Jan 3rd. I received the watch today and it was packed very nicely. It came in the original box with the manual and international warranty booklet all dated and stamped.

This is my first HEQ, my first Citizen, and my first all titanium watch as well. It is very very light weight and very comfortable around my wrist. I have a smaller wrist (6in) so I had to remove four links in total.

Two pics:

















It took a bit of time to set but the watch is spot on right now. I synched it to time.gov down to the second. Hopefully it stays accurate down the line.

I only received it today so I don't have too many comments, but overall I'm happy with my purchase.


----------



## Guest

Nice. Congrats from a fellow owner. Black dial, same watch. I think mine is EBJ74-1742. Have fun with the fly-by-wire! It's fantastically accurate.


----------



## kenshin31

Yeah, the silver dial model is EBJ74-1741. It's silver but has a nice shine to it.


----------



## ppaulusz

Congratulations!:-!


----------



## XTrooper

Very nice! Congratulations! |>


----------



## ppaulusz

These last pieces (new old stock) of Citizen watches with caliber E510 are representing best value when accuracy and features are concerned, in my opinion. 
Get them till they are available as stocks will run out soon as they are no longer manufactured.


----------



## Bruce Reding

Excellent pickup. Congrats! :-!


----------



## M4tt

Without doubt my favourite HEQ - congratulations!


----------



## Citizen fan

That is a real beauty! Can the bracelet be replaced with a leather strap?


----------



## Guest

Yes it can. It's not integrated.


----------



## Frenchyled

Very nice...I got mine with the same dealer.. and I find this watch more accurate (for the moment) than my "The Citizen"


----------



## John MS

Congratulations on acquiring a fine looking watch. Amazing accuracy at a reasonable price.


----------



## bompi

The only feature it lacks is lume, IMHO. Anyway, I'm on the brink of buying it ...  Beautiful watch, pretty classy I'd say.
Congratulations !


----------



## kenshin31

Yeah, the end links are just connected with spring bars so straps changes are possible.

The watch is so lightweight even with the bracelet that I forget that I have it on at times.

I have to say the Exceed is a very affordable HEQ purchase. It's a great looking watch and it's spot on right now. No gain/loss. But it's only been 24hrs.


----------



## Eeeb

bompi said:


> The only feature it lacks is lume, IMHO. Anyway, I'm on the brink of buying it ...  Beautiful watch, pretty classy I'd say.
> Congratulations !


Assuming the hands are one of the standard sizes, you can always change them to lumed hands!


----------



## M4tt

Mine didn't lose a second last year - from what I hear, I was lucky, but not that lucky.


----------



## Guest

Mine is about +1 s, probably less, over 3 months. Not worn frequently though.


----------



## M4tt

I was tempted to do that but that would mean missing out on one of the most appealing features of the watch. I have it hanging up above my desk. When I come into the room and turn the light on I always catch the hands sliding guiltily to the correct place and then ticking on as if nothing has happened. This energy saving technique really adds to the character of the watch for me!


----------



## obsidian

The silver dialed version is really beautiful-- it seems to avoid the translucent plastic look of most eco-drive dials.
The watch is titanium, right? Is it also Duratech, or just plain titanium?


----------



## ppaulusz

M4tt said:


> Mine didn't lose a second last year - from what I hear, I was lucky, but not that lucky.


I'd say, I was a bit unlucky that my Attesa's accuracy is only around +9 seconds per year (still within specification). Having said that, the watch is my everyday timepiece and I like it very much. If it would have that all important rate adjustment option then it would be _THE WATCH_, in my opinion, as it offers all the useful features appreciated by most of us in this forum.


----------



## kenshin31

obsidian said:


> The silver dialed version is really beautiful-- it seems to avoid the translucent plastic look of most eco-drive dials.
> The watch is titanium, right? Is it also Duratech, or just plain titanium?


It's duratect treated titanium. Haven't banged it around yet so no anecdotes.


----------



## $teve

Kenshin, Well from the looks of the nice watch you are starting @ the top.
Congrats Steve:-!


----------



## kenshin31

$teve said:


> Kenshin, Well from the looks of the nice watch you are starting @ the top.
> Congrats Steve:-!


I also wanted to purchase a Longines VHP Perpetual but can't find one anywhere.

Let's hope this is a one time thing and not the start of a watch shopping spree. :-d


----------



## Guest

kenshin31 said:


> It's duratect treated titanium. Haven't banged it around yet so no anecdotes.


Hmmm... I don't think its duratect. The caseback says Titanium.

But I believe its surface treated. I'll do a scratch test on a spare link when I find my [email protected]#$%^&*() box which has disappeared into the mess that is my cabinet.


----------



## kenshin31

vandice said:


> Hmmm... I don't think its duratect. The caseback says Titanium.
> 
> But I believe its surface treated. I'll do a scratch test on a spare link when I find my [email protected]#$%^&*() box which has disappeared into the mess that is my cabinet.


If not, then it was misadvertised in the auction. :think:


----------



## Eeeb

kenshin31 said:


> If not, then it was misadvertised in the auction. :think:


Oh, that can't be... I've never seen that!

Buy the seller. Buy the watch. Caveat Emptor.


----------



## obsidian

Eeeb said:


> Oh, that can't be... I've never seen that!
> 
> Buy the seller. Buy the watch. Caveat Emptor.


*Actually, no where in the auction text did it say the Exceeds had Duratech. It did say "Titanium", which also showed on a picture of the caseback. But since I knew the Chronomasters had Duratech, I wanted to clarify if these Exceeds did as well, or whether they were plain titanium-- that's why I asked the question.
The seller is from Japan, and the English text in his auctions can sometimes be a little stilted. However, this seller has a solid rep, on this, and other forums. I've bought from him myself, and have recommended him to others.*


----------



## kenshin31

obsidian said:


> *Actually, no where in the auction text did it say the Exceeds had Duratech. It did say "Titanium", which also showed on a picture of the caseback. But since I knew the Chronomasters had Duratech, I wanted to clarify if these Exceeds did as well, or whether they were plain titanium-- that's why I asked the question.
> The seller is from Japan, and the English text in his auctions can sometimes be a little stilted. However, this seller has a solid rep, on this, and other forums. I've bought from him myself, and have recommended him to others.*


http://www.ds-ujiie.co.jp/setumei/74-1741/74-1741-e.JPG

Right under: "Water Resist: 10BAR"

I just assumed the watch has it but I really don't mind if it does or doesn't as the watch is still a great catch.


----------



## M4tt

I assumed duratec too. I don't know if it is or not but I do know that it has some sort of surface treatment. 

I am embarrassed to admit how.

I do a bit of silversmithing on the side and love working with titanium because, while it is a ***** to work, you can make it an amazing range of colours with a variable DC source and a can of coke. At one point I was considering turning the Exceed purple and did a test on one link to see how it would take. It wouldn't take at all even with fairly determined cleaning. The only way this could happen is if the link was already inert due to a different treatment.

I know, a purple watch...:-s


----------



## Frenchyled

It seems that is no more available for the moment 
Congrats to all that bought it


----------



## ppaulusz

Frenchyled said:


> It seems that is no more available for the moment
> Congrats to all that bought it


Citizen Exceed watches (with the E510 movement) are still available in limited numbers.


----------



## jim28277

Frenchyled said:


> It seems that is no more available for the moment
> Congrats to all that bought it


There are a few left on Eboy as of this morning. The US dollar price has gone up on the EBJ74 models (now $475 was $450) but still a great deal at that price. BTW, delivery from Japan to NC (east coast) was less than 4 days...simply amazing. Best regards everyone, Jim


----------



## Frenchyled

jim28277 said:


> There are a few left on Eboy as of this morning. The US dollar price has gone up on the EBJ74 models (now $475 was $450) but still a great deal at that price. BTW, delivery from Japan to NC (east coast) was less than 4 days...simply amazing. Best regards everyone, Jim


Hehe.. maybe UIJE Japan read WatchUseek forums 
Duratec was added with the new price


----------



## bompi

Finally, the temptation was too strong ;-) I ordered it a week ago and got it yesterday evening. Although I would'nt mind it to be larger, it's very nice. The bracelet is rather comfortable and easy to adjust, having half links [still, I struggled with these bloody pins that don't want to get out from their hole !!].

I'm really pleased by the watch design. Especially, they chose a nice dial and, although it's an Eco-Drive one, it doesn't have this waffle look I don't like that much.

Setting the time was quite awkward since the hands revolve automatically granted you don't touch the crown much : just an impulse and that's it.

Well. Thanks guys for sharing your passion ! This watch is my own X-mas present


----------



## M4tt

Congratulations, as you have probably noticed, I firmly believe that it is the best value HEQ out there. Please keep us informed about accuracy.


----------



## ppaulusz

M4tt said:


> Congratulations, as you have probably noticed, I firmly believe that it is the best value HEQ out there...


Let me second that!:-!


----------



## Bruce Reding

Congrats! :-!


----------



## obsidian

Honestly, the only thing keeping me from buying this as my first HEQ is the size. I have several watches that same size-- or smaller (vintage), but they are mechanical and steel. I'm afraid the titanium will make this small watch too light, and it will be flopping around on my wrist.

Also, from hanging out here, I've gathered that the Citizen Chronomaster is the benchmark: the most accurate wrist watch ever made. They are also available bigger and in steel. So it seems that's the one to shoot for, even over a Grand Seiko, and even though it costs 4 times as much as the Exceed. 

Then there's the bragging rights. With the Chronomaster, you can say: "I'm wearing the most accurate wrist watch ever created!" With the Exceed, what do you say? "I'm wearing the second most accurate wristwatch ever created"-- just doesn't have the same ring to it! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Guest

Actually, the Chronomaster is the SECOND MOST ACCURATE watch ever made (in terms of factory specs).

The honor belongs to another Citizen, the Crystron Mega Quartz, made in the 1970s. +-3s p/y

The Chronomaster however, is the most accurately SPEC-ED watch currently in production. Unfortunately, it cannot be regulated except by Citizen Japan.

ETA Thermolines though, can be regulated (by the owner) to better than 1s p/y.

There's no clearcut winner here so I really don't know about bragging rights.


----------



## M4tt

Personally I rather enjoy saying: "this watch here lost precisely 0 seconds last year" To my mind, that will do. As I have said before, that's lucky but not that lucky for this watch. 

However, I am afraid that if you are after the most accurate watch ever made then you will have to go a bit further than the Chronomaster. Check out the sticky on thermocompensation at the top of the forum...

We really should write to Citizen and ask about adjustment - everyone seems to find that the Exceed is remarkably constant in either accuracy or deviation. It is such a pity that we don't know how to regulate them.


----------



## ppaulusz

M4tt said:


> ...We really should write to Citizen and ask about adjustment - everyone seems to find that the Exceed is remarkably constant in either accuracy or deviation. It is such a pity that we don't know how to regulate them.


Well, I had a chance to have a look into the service manual of the Citizen A710 movement and what I read there was bad news for us. The A710 is a high-accuracy (+/-10 seconds per year), Eco-Drive movement with non-perpetual calendar. The service manual clearly states that "_the time rate cannot be adjusted_".:-( Unfortunately, my local service centre was right when they told me that exchanging the electronic modul of the movement was the only solution to improve accuracy. So there's no point to write to Citizen, I'm afraid.


----------



## ppaulusz

vandice said:


> Actually, the Chronomaster is the SECOND MOST ACCURATE watch ever made (in terms of factory specs).
> 
> The honor belongs to another Citizen, the Crystron Mega Quartz, made in the 1970s. +-3s p/y...


I'm very sceptical about the claimed accuracy of the Crystron Mega. It woudn't have a chance against thermocompensated movements (based on the digital count adjustment scheme, also known as inhibition) from Citizen, ETA and Seiko, in my opinion.


----------



## M4tt

While I see your point I really cannot imagine they would have got away with making that claim if they failed to back it up. There is too much pride going on for the Swiss not to loudly point out the failings.

Mind you, this was pre internet and noise didn't carry like it does today.


----------



## ppaulusz

M4tt said:


> While I see your point I really cannot imagine they would have got away with making that claim if they failed to back it up. There is too much pride going on for the Swiss not to loudly point out the failings.
> 
> Mind you, this was pre internet and noise didn't carry like it does today.


It is easier to compare our timepieces against atomic time-references in these days than 30 years ago...


----------



## M4tt

I see your point but, between the speaking clock and radio timechecks I feel pretty sure that the sort of person who was prepared to spend that sort of money would have been able to keep an eye on how things were going. 

More to the point surely the Swiss bought a few ...


----------



## amitrech

Hi. Do you Know Where I can get User's Manual in English for this watch (movement e510)

If you have One, I will be Appriciate if you could send me [email protected].

Thanks
Amit


----------



## amitrech

Hi. Do you Know Where I can get User's Manual in English for this watch (movement e510)

If you have One, I will be Appriciate if you could send me [email protected].

Thanks
Amit


----------



## amitrech

Do you have the users manual in English?
I am looking for it

Amit


----------



## amitrech

Do you Have the Manual guide in English?

[email protected]


----------



## ppaulusz

Hi,
- no point to ask for it 4 times...
- I've just sent it to your email address


----------



## amitrech

Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Amit


----------



## amitrech

Hi Kenshin - I have just Orderd a watch like that, after reading your threads. I wanted to know:
Is it Duratect? (I know some people alergic to it. Does it cause you alerly?)

2) About the battery? does it need replace after several years? or it forever? should I buy an Extra Battery (for "rainy days") or it unneccery?

Best Regards. BTW
I didn't recieved it yet...
Amit


----------



## amitrech

Hi, 
I have just Orderd a watch like that, after reading your threads. I wanted to know:
Is it Duratect? (I know some people alergic to it. Does it cause you alerly?)

2) About the battery? does it need replace after several years? or it forever? should I buy an Extra Battery (for "rainy days") or it unneccery?

Best Regards. BTW
I didn't recieved it yet...
Amit


----------



## amitrech

*Re: My First HEQ, Citizen Exceed E510: hoe to Adjust minutes hand more accurate?*

Hi ppaulusz - 
I have a little problem with the I bought just week ago:
EBJ74-1741 , and may you can help me:
the MINUTES HAND is 1/2 mm behind, when the second hand on 0. How can I adjust it? Is there a function I can move the minutes hand a bit (more accurate?)
Is there a way? It suppose to be accurate on the minute...
I need your Answer. 
Best Regards,
Amit:thanks


----------



## ppaulusz

*Re: My First HEQ, Citizen Exceed E510: hoe to Adjust minutes hand more accurate?*



amitrech said:


> Hi ppaulusz -
> I have a little problem with the I bought just week ago:
> EBJ74-1741 , and may you can help me:
> the MINUTES HAND is 1/2 mm behind, when the second hand on 0. How can I adjust it? Is there a function I can move the minutes hand a bit (more accurate?)
> Is there a way? It suppose to be accurate on the minute...
> I need your Answer.
> Best Regards,
> Amit:thanks


Read the manuals, please, it is all there!
Try to set the minute hand one step forward or backward and see if that solves your problem!


----------



## amitrech

*Re: My First HEQ, Citizen Exceed E510: hoe to Adjust minutes hand more accurate?*

Hi ppaulusz- I have read the Manual few times. The only thing can help, is to do " ALL RESET".

I didn't find any other way to move a bit the minutes hand to be accurate on the line. I think It a problem cincern to all the Attessa's. You can't adjust the hsnd , but just with Jumps...
Amit


----------



## amitrech

Hi Kenshin - tell me- does the "minutes hand" is accurate on the watch dial (oposite to the lines?)

I bought this watch after reading all the threads- and I have the feeling the minutes-hand not always atanding opposite to the line according to the time...
I can see it in your photo. look at the first photo- where the second hans (1 sec) and the minutes hand is a bit before.... did you notice?
Hope you'll answer me.
Amit


----------



## amitrech

Hi Kenshin - tell me- does the "minutes hand" is accurate on the watch dial (oposite to the lines?)

I bought this watch after reading all the threads- and I have the feeling the minutes-hand not always atanding opposite to the line according to the time...
I can see it in your photo. look at the first photo- where the second hans (1 sec) and the minutes hand is a bit before.... did you notice?
Hope you'll answer me.
Amit


----------



## ppaulusz

*Re: My First HEQ, Citizen Exceed E510: hoe to Adjust minutes hand more accurate?*



amitrech said:


> Hi ppaulusz- I have read the Manual few times. The only thing can help, is to do " ALL RESET"...


Then do "ALL RESET"!


----------



## webvan

*Re: My First HEQ, Citizen Exceed E510: hoe to Adjust minutes hand more accurate?*

Wonder what happened to amitrech ;-)

So how has it been holding up accuracy wise kenshin31 if you're still around ? ;-)


----------



## fstshrk

*Re: My First HEQ, Citizen Exceed E510: hoe to Adjust minutes hand more accurate?*

It's really a shame that all the E510s that I see have no luminous coating on the hands.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: My First HEQ, Citizen Exceed E510: hoe to Adjust minutes hand more accurate?*



fstshrk said:


> It's really a shame that all the E510s that I see have no luminous coating on the hands.


Yes. My Exceed is not a night watch... but the Marathon Navigator is good enough...


----------



## fstshrk

*Re: My First HEQ, Citizen Exceed E510: hoe to Adjust minutes hand more accurate?*

Navigator is good. My Seiko SBCM023 is not bad either. The lume is still bright 5 in the morning 

Surprisingly, the blue-green lume of the citizen promaster is also bright at 5 in the morning even though it does not glow as brightly at first as the Seiko.


----------



## Haqnut

This movment is really a bit of a wonder. The Exceed cases leave so much to be desired other than if one likes a rather bland, dressy style. How complex might it be to fit any movement to another case say from an SKX007??


----------



## webvan

*Re: My First HEQ, Citizen Exceed E510: hoe to Adjust minutes hand more accurate?*

Please delete


----------



## webvan

*Re: My First HEQ, Citizen Exceed E510: hoe to Adjust minutes hand more accurate?*



fstshrk said:


> It's really a shame that all the E510s that I see have no luminous coating on the hands.


Mine does, it's the _EBJ74-2101 and is very "green" in the dark !










_Got mine a couple of weeks ago so I was wondering, how are the Ti bracelets on yours holding up after a couple of years ?


----------



## ppaulusz

*Re: My First HEQ, Citizen Exceed E510: hoe to Adjust minutes hand more accurate?*



webvan said:


> Mine does, it's the _EBJ74-2101 and is very "green" in the dark !_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Got mine a couple of weeks ago so I was wondering, how are the Ti bracelets on yours holding up after a couple of years ?


Congratulations, that is my favourite Citizen Eco-Drive! Beautiful watch!:-!


----------



## webvan

*Re: My First HEQ, Citizen Exceed E510: hoe to Adjust minutes hand more accurate?*

Thanks, it's one of your posts that made me take a closer look at it actually! I'll try to take some pctures this week-end.


----------



## ppaulusz

*Re: My First HEQ, Citizen Exceed E510: hoe to Adjust minutes hand more accurate?*



webvan said:


> Thanks, it's one of your posts that made me take a closer look at it actually! I'll try to take some pctures this week-end.


I'm glad that my post made you to buy that fine watch!;-)
I look forward to your pictures! In the mean time: enjoy that beauty!


----------



## webvan

*Re: My First HEQ, Citizen Exceed E510: hoe to Adjust minutes hand more accurate?*

Here are the pics and a quote from RPF :


> The case was used in The Exceed line, just one tier below The Citizen (current chronomaster). The back has a raised Exceed emblem similar to the Chronomaster's eagle. It also has a better bracelet and clasp than the 174x. The entire exterior is also Duratect PTIC treated. The 174x is not Duratect marked but the Ti is surface treated, though it lacks the PTIC sparkle. The crown is carbochon tipped, while the casework is significantly more complex, with many sculpted CNC surfaces.


Starting with a group portrait TQ, Exceed, Superquartz























































Only "nit" is that the clasp tends to "stick out" a bit :


----------



## ppaulusz

*Re: My First HEQ, Citizen Exceed E510: hoe to Adjust minutes hand more accurate?*

Nice watches!:-!


----------



## webvan

*Re: My First HEQ, Citizen Exceed E510: hoe to Adjust minutes hand more accurate?*

Thanks, when you get a chance take some pictures of your HEQs ;-)


----------



## webvan

*Re: My First HEQ, Citizen Exceed E510: hoe to Adjust minutes hand more accurate?*

Darn I'm sure there is a topic about E510s popping on eBay...searched high and low in vain, anyway one E510 just popped up today, not getting any cheaper $590 BIN !


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: My First HEQ, Citizen Exceed E510: hoe to Adjust minutes hand more accurate?*

Mine is holding up quite well... I've had it for just over a year and thought $525 was an amazing price back then... $590 is still pretty good for what you get!


----------



## SeikoSam

Have to bump this old thread up as I finally got my hands on one of these beauties, a used one with minor scratches on bezel and bracelet, and I paid wayyy too much for it, but I still love it! Clearly the most beautiful watch I now own, and the details on the dial and the movement are awesome, perfect hand alignment, beautiful hands and markers and very classic style dial. I wish I would have bought one on ebay while they were like 400-500 usd...


----------



## ppaulusz

SeikoSam said:


> Have to bump this old thread up as I finally got my hands on one of these beauties, a used one with minor scratches on bezel and bracelet, and I paid wayyy too much for it, but I still love it! Clearly the most beautiful watch I now own, and the details on the dial and the movement are awesome, perfect hand alignment, beautiful hands and markers and very classic style dial. I wish I would have bought one on ebay while they were like 400-500 usd...


Which model did you buy? A photo of it would be nice too. Congratulations, by the way!:-!


----------



## SeikoSam

ppaulusz said:


> Which model did you buy? A photo of it would be nice too. Congratulations, by the way!:-!


The EBJ74-1741 model, with silver/white dial. I actually ended up changing the bracelet immediately as I noticed it didn't wanna stay closed when I had a jacket or a shirt on, probably the pushbuttons had became a bit too loose or something. I know the watch I bought is quite old and has been in use for many years. I now have it (probably temporarily) on a cheap Seiko SS bracelet, but I am planning to order some higher quality bracelet for it, as a watch this nice deserves a nice bracelet! This one however looks quite similar as the original one.










ps. sorry for crappy pic quality, I have a very old cam and also I suck at taking pics...


----------



## webvan

It does look like a good fit!

Don't have my E510 with me right now, but I'm glad I got it last year, most thermal insensitive watch I have at 0.3spy/dC between 22 and 30 degrees celsius (i.e. room/worn temperature), too bad it can't be regulated by the end user, currently running at +12spy when worn, not too bad I guess. Let us know how yours performs over time.


----------



## SeikoSam

webvan said:


> It does look like a good fit!


Amazingly this Seiko bracelet is like made for this watch, which is lucky I guess. Still the bracelet is cheap and somehow just doesnt feel good enough for the watch, but it will do thge job for now. I have a lot of watches to wear but I'm quite sure this will be my new favorite so it will have wrist time at least 1-3 days per week. Will inform in this thread when I have some accuracy results, when the watch was delivered to me, it was spot on, just needed to change the timezone.


----------



## SeikoSam

Finally got a new bracelet for this one, its a Hadley Roma aftermarket SS bracelet, a bit Breitling style look into it, and it fits like a glove, and it is much more high quality bracelet  Got it from e-bay for ~50 bucks.

Again sorry for supercrappy quality pics....



















ps. The watch is still spot on even though it has not had any wristtime due lack of decent bracelet. Awesome.


----------



## SeikoSam

Again time to change the bracelet for this baby  Oyster style with polished middle link and brushed outer links.




























edit: as for accuracy, I just sync it with atomic clock less than a month ago, and then it was running about 3-4 seconds fast, it had been running without interruption about 6 months. So, not bad, especially here in Finland where the temperature changes drastically from winter to summer.


----------



## Catalin

Both metal bracelets look good but I believe you should also try with a (very glossy) strap, here is my own on a Hirsch, and a white dial might look even better:


----------



## SeikoSam

Catalin said:


> Both metal bracelets look good but I believe you should also try with a (very glossy) strap, here is my own on a Hirsch, and a white dial might look even better:


To be honest I have never liked straps much, except maybe Nato/Zulu straps with divers. For some reason I always prefer SS bracelets, maybe it is my general "sporty" style...

By the way your black Exceed looks amazing, I think I have to try and find a used one of that version too...


----------



## sergserg

This is my long-hunt Citizen Attesa with E510:








with blue luminova on hands


----------



## Catalin

*Great catch!*

Great catch - I was looking after one at some point but those are pretty rare :roll:

That one seems ATH53-2543, there was also ATH53-2542 and my favorite = ATH53-2541:


----------



## sergserg

*Re: Great catch!*

Yeah, ATH53-2541 is the great! But where is one for me?


----------



## webvan

*Re: My First HEQ, Citizen Exceed E510: hoe to Adjust minutes hand more accurate?*



webvan said:


>


Was a bit concerned last night when I opened my HEQ watch box and noticed that my E510 "The Exceed" (EBJ74-2101) had completely stopped...no dance of the hands this time...oops...and then I remembered I'd noticed something odd the last time when it was ticking every two seconds but with some light it went back to normal so I didn't give it any special thought.

Was the capacitor dead ?

Well no, but it did take it several hours in the light to start ticking again and then it had to be reset completely. I'm going to give it a few days of light before putting it back in the box!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: My First HEQ, Citizen Exceed E510: hoe to Adjust minutes hand more accurate?*

I have had the same thing happen to me... the 'cold restart' does not preserve the settings. Mine recovered nicely after I spent an hour reading the giant instruction sheet


----------



## ronalddheld

*Re: My First HEQ, Citizen Exceed E510: hoe to Adjust minutes hand more accurate?*

Why not leave solar watches out to collect enough energy to keep the electronics working?


----------



## Catalin

*Re: My First HEQ, Citizen Exceed E510: hoe to Adjust minutes hand more accurate?*



webvan said:


> Was a bit concerned last night when I opened my HEQ watch box and noticed that my E510 "The Exceed" (EBJ74-2101) had completely stopped...no dance of the hands this time...oops...and then I remembered I'd noticed something odd the last time when it was ticking every two seconds but with some light it went back to normal so I didn't give it any special thought.
> 
> Was the capacitor dead ?
> 
> Well no, but it did take it several hours in the light to start ticking again and then it had to be reset completely. I'm going to give it a few days of light before putting it back in the box!


Hmm, I wonder if keeping the watch in the dark is such a good idea ... if you do not want to wear it at all and keep it from ticking why not keep it in some light but with the crown out, maybe at the first position? (and inside some plastic and with silicagel to avoid humidity)


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: My First HEQ, Citizen Exceed E510: hoe to Adjust minutes hand more accurate?*



ronalddheld said:


> Why not leave solar watches out to collect enough energy to keep the electronics working?


It got buried.... normally it sits out.


----------



## The Naf

Whoa! I NEED TO GET THIS!!! Black dial, perpetual calender, eco-drive and HAQ! All things I look for in a watch...super! Now gotta save up :-(


----------



## Mystic Traveller

Hi All, this is the longest thread on E510 I've found on the forum so decided to revive it 
instead of creating a new one.
Have been wondering if this great E510 cal. have been already forgotten?

Recently I again got into HAQs (had 2 Longines VHPs a while ago), did a quick search
and today scored this piece on Yahoo JP.

Bought that E510-H33112 for 96$, think it's good price for a sort of "blind date"  - 
the seller stated only that "the second hand was moving".
So will see what I get. 
Anyway AFAIK if necessary the battery (capacitor) could still be easily bought on Ebay?

Cheers!


----------



## webvan

I think I saw it on eBay ? E510s rarely pop up ! The seconds hand moving only business doesn't sound too promising though...


----------



## Mystic Traveller

webvan said:


> I think I saw it on eBay ? E510s rarely pop up ! The seconds hand moving only business doesn't sound too promising though...


On Ebay? Maybe, didn't find them there.

By "seconds hand moving only" the seller I think meant he checked only this
not other hands' function. 
A sort of formal run-around description there which is usual. 
Plus exaggerated by the translation from Japanese - sometimes hard to grasp, disjointed. 
Will see.


----------



## Time

webvan said:


> I think I saw it on eBay ? E510s rarely pop up ! The seconds hand moving only business doesn't sound too promising though...


There is one just like it on ebay. It is an outdated look, integrated bracelet, yellow gold plated, cyclops eye, sky blue center. It reminds me of the 90's. I prefer the later model black or silver dial, non-integrated bracelet, non- cyclops eye, no gold plated. Classic look that never goes out of style and a strap magnet if you want, which is all the rage.


----------



## Mystic Traveller

Time said:


> I prefer the later model black or silver dial, non-integrated bracelet, non- cyclops eye, no gold plated. Classic look that never goes out of style and a strap magnet if you want, which is all the rage.


Yeah, I know this model, for me it looks just a tad better. The cheapest one currently on Yahoo JP is north of $300 (plus shipment) - again for me it's in this used condition simply not worth that price, 
to get acquainted with the E510 caliber and maybe as a few months next watch toy.
1 more used on Ebay is circa $370 - Nah... Had they been NOS..
My watch disease is mostly over. =)


----------



## Mystic Traveller

Cheers!

Could someone please advise on how the independently adjustable hour hand actually works?

While Correcting the Time Difference I pressed button (A), then turned continuously the crown
but both hands started forward (backward) correction by one hour not just an hour hand alone.


----------

